# Help needed, PF 100 Mann Lake, shipping to Serbia



## JMurphy (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello, contact me by e-mail, 

Joel


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Joel, will do so.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Another question: regarding the cell size, are PF-100 and PF-200 the same cell size? The difference is that PF-100 has a wax coating, which I don't want.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I am pretty sure anything that is not starting in a 100 is not small cell. There is very little wax on them but it is very helpful getting acceptance. I see no PF-200 product in Mann Lake's catalog.


----------



## honeydrunk (Dec 29, 2012)

PF-205 is a case of 30 4.9 cell unwaxed deep frames. I got some recently and was confused by that code as well.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for commenting Michael. Here is what Mann Lake's UK representative wrote:
"Further to your enquiry we can quote for the following PF-205 that we have (dimensions 450x231mm with cell size 4.9mm) these are in black frames:-" But the price for 10 frames and its shipment isn't really acceptable for me. It's somethign like 10$ per frame.
Here is what Mann Lake people told me:
"Does Serbia allow the importation of products with a natural beeswax coating? The PF-100 standard plastic frames have a beeswax coating, but we also have this product available without the coating (PF-200). "

They have a point, here people are afraid of importing bees wax and bees, and everything else which could be seen as a threat of contamination. Not really allowed. Though I am not sure PF-200 has the same cell size as PF-100. 
Very complicated unfortunatelly.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Since they don't list the PF-200 in their catalog, I don't have a description... and I have not seen one to measure it.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

If I used deep PF frames I would cut the frame off, slip the foundation between a couple of bee catalogs and mail it off to you at the media postal rate. 

(yes, it would be a violation of postal regulations)


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

The lady from Mann Lake confirmed that the cell size is indeed 4.9. The only difference between PF100 and PF200 is in the wax coating. PF200 has no wax on it. 

I found a closer source of 4.9mm wax foundation. Hopefully it will work as well as the plastic one. Thank you all.


----------

